# Not feeling myself the last few days...



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Just venting a bit....definitely not feeling like myself the last few days. It may sound kind of weird but I feel a little blue, maybe borderline depressed and I'm craving carbs and sugars like no other (even though I'm not hungry).

I'm also getting tired after being up for only 4 or 5 hours, which means I'm taking at least two short naps a day (what a perfect way to use my lunch break at the office. Lol)

Last weird thing - my tonsils are super swollen causing me to have trouble swallowing. Oddly enough there is absolutely no pain. I'm going to have my ENT check it out at my pre-op visit on Monday.

Have any of you experienced any symptoms like the ones above? Any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vdshelton said:


> Just venting a bit....definitely not feeling like myself the last few days. It may sound kind of weird but I feel a little blue, maybe borderline depressed and I'm craving carbs and sugars like no other (even though I'm not hungry).
> 
> I'm also getting tired after being up for only 4 or 5 hours, which means I'm taking at least two short naps a day (what a perfect way to use my lunch break at the office. Lol)
> 
> ...


Oh, dear!!! Yeah................................it's the stress. That can just wear you down faster than anything in this world. Stress and worry.

Do you have friends and family who are being supportive of you during this difficult time?

Sending hugs and prayers your way!!


----------

